# Dr Moohan



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

I was wondering has anyone had any treatment or consultations with Dr Jim Moohan who now works out of the independant clinic in Ballykelly.
I know he is a part of the GCRM satellite clinic.

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

im no help jillyhen but I was wondering the same thing!!!  

mtaa


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Mummy to an angel

I going to ask my Dr for a referral and get a 2nd opinion from him?? 

I take it you are in the north west area?

Jillyhen


----------

